# Nissan Frontier 2000 Crank but no start



## dominiccairns (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey guys,
Recently just bought a Nissan Frontier 2000 from a friend. It was running fine for about two weeks then one morning it wouldn't start up. I've replaced the fuel filter, fuel pump and still no luck. I check ed the fuel pump fuse and that's fine as well. Any ideas? I really need my truck up and running


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you check the fuel pressure? Have you tried spraying carb cleaner into the engine and see if it starts? If it doesn't start on the carb cleaner, then it's not a fuel issue. Check for spark? Distributors were prone to failure after 100,000 miles on these engines. Also, make sure the spark plugs are okay.


----------



## dominiccairns (Oct 21, 2014)

I sprayed carb cleaner in the engine and it starts. One of my friends is a mechanic and says that it might be the fuel injection fuse. When I bought the truck it didnt come with the handbook and I can't seem to find where the fuel injection fuse is. I know there's a fuel pump relay fuse near the steering wheel but thats not the issue. Any idea where I can find it??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You have fuses under the driver's side of the dash as well as in the engine compartment. I would just take a 12v test light and check all of them.


----------



## dominiccairns (Oct 21, 2014)

I already did a test on all the fuses they worked. Do you have an idea on where the fuel injector fuse is located?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Something I just remembered: check for power getting to the fuel pump sender for the fuel pump while cranking the engine. If you have power at the sender, pull the sending unit and check for continuity through it. In 2000 and I believe 2001, Nissan had some sending units that would develop open circuits in them. Techs would confirm power at the sending unit and condemn the pump. They'd replace the pump and it still wouldn't run, later finding out it was actually the sending unit that failed. Nissan ended up with a big backorder problem for both fuel pumps and sending units until they found out what was going on. If you don't have power for the fuel pump at the sender, then obviously you'll need to look elsewhere.


----------



## dominiccairns (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm not certain, but i'm pretty sure that my fuel pump is working. When I turn the key over to the on position, you can hear the fuel pump working underneath. I replaced the sending unit on top of the fuel tank as well when I switched the fuel pump, so I don't think thats the problem


----------

